# Canon Rumors is Touring Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-rumors-is-touring-vietnam-laos-and-cambodia/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-rumors-is-touring-vietnam-laos-and-cambodia/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Vietnam, Laos & Cambodia

</strong>I’ve been busy the last few days travelling and sleeping. The 24 hour journey from Toronto to Hanoi was completed yesterday, and we spent most of the day shooting and eating in the old quarter of Hanoi.</p>
<p>The shooting condition in Hanoi have been less than ideal, a lot of fog and rain. We still ended up getting a few good shots on day one, and we’re hoping to do better on day two.</p>
<div id="attachment_12689" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/IMG_0011.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12689" alt="The Gear | Gura Gear Chobe, Gura Gear Bataflae 18L, MEC Duffle" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/IMG_0011-575x382.jpg" width="575" height="382" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Gear | Gura Gear Chobe, Gura Gear Bataflae 18L, MEC Duffle</p></div>
<p>I’m going to be travelling Northern Vietnam between Hanoi, Cat Ba and Halong Bay. Then we’ll head to Luang Prabang in Laos and will spend time there, as well as Luang Namtha, Nam Ha and Vientiane. From there, we’ll be heading south to Siem Reap and visiting Angkor Wat. We have some other days we have filled yet, so I’m sure we’ll end up somewhere else that’s pretty cool.</p>
<p>I am going to have some help posting to Canon Rumors over the next 3 weeks, posts may not come the time of day you’re used to.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 15, 2013)

Have a fun and safe trip. Phakse in Laos may be an idea for one of those days you do not know where to go.

Anyway, enjoy this part of the world, and do not be afraid of street food - it is the best there is. Just use common sense and look for clean, busy stalls! 

Good luck!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Craig,
Please post some pictures from Vietnam. I love to see them....Have fun


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 15, 2013)

Have a great and safe trip!!!


----------



## hammy (Jan 16, 2013)

I've traveled to hanoi and i think it's more beautiful than Ho chi minh city. Anyhow becareful going on Ha long Junk cruise "Boat Capsizes in Vietnam’s Ha Long Bay, Killing Foreign Travelers and Tour Guide

Read more: http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/02/17/boat-capsizes-in-vietnams-ha-long-bay-killing-foreign-travelers-and-tour-guide/#ixzz2I5lv21zP" 

Have fun and be safe


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 16, 2013)

hammy said:


> I've traveled to hanoi and i think it's more beautiful than Ho chi minh city. Anyhow becareful going on Ha long Junk cruise "Boat Capsizes in Vietnam’s Ha Long Bay, Killing Foreign Travelers and Tour Guide
> 
> Read more: http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/02/17/boat-capsizes-in-vietnams-ha-long-bay-killing-foreign-travelers-and-tour-guide/#ixzz2I5lv21zP"
> 
> Have fun and be safe



Hanoi is more beautiful than Saigon, no doubt. 

But surely you are not going to bring up every single accident there is - or has been - in this part of the world are you?! There are accidents and worse - probably more frequently - in global cities like London and New York.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> hammy said:
> 
> 
> > I've traveled to hanoi and i think it's more beautiful than Ho chi minh city. Anyhow becareful going on Ha long Junk cruise "Boat Capsizes in Vietnam’s Ha Long Bay, Killing Foreign Travelers and Tour Guide
> ...


That happened a couple of years ago and the government has gone after the less serious boat owners and the standard is much higher today, so don't worry about that. 

Hanoi is more beautiful thatn Saigon, hmm that is a difficult one. I've lived two years in Hanoi and also worked a year and a half in Saigon having an apartment there so I would venture to say I know both cities quite well as I think you do too. They are very different cities, Hanoi is more old style beautiful, very elegant and charming. The areas around the lake and up in old town are fantastic and the Ba Dinh area obviously, closer to the Ho Chi Minh mausoleum. On the other hand Saigon is a more international metropolis, bustling street life, dirtier but still peaceful and beautiful in its places. Hanoi will always be my second hometown though, and Vietnam will always be my second country. I'm always at home when there although I currently live in Cambodia.

Tip to CR guys, if you can make your way to Preah Vihear, a temple a few hours north of Siem Reap it's very beautiful there. Southwest Cambodia around Kep is also very beautiful. Anywhere in the highland region in Vietnam is extraordinary, Da Lat as the most obvious, but remote areas in Dak Lak province is simply stunning. Even further north in Kon Tum. Qui Nhon on the coast of Vietnam. Clearly Hoi An of course. Mekong Delta in Vietnam is unique. Hue city in Vietnam will provide fantastic photo opportunities although the weather won't be the best at this time of year. Have fun there!


----------



## lipe (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi

it is always great to hear people from Canada coming to asia, you can also cross the border from cambodia to thailand, and visit the great bangkok like the hang over part II

be sure not to miss it, please do not hesitate to contact me if you are ever in my country, love to take you for a tour.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 16, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Tip to CR guys, if you can make your way to Preah Vihear, a temple a few hours north of Siem Reap it's very beautiful there. Southwest Cambodia around Kep is also very beautiful. Anywhere in the highland region in Vietnam is extraordinary, Da Lat as the most obvious, but remote areas in Dak Lak province is simply stunning. Even further north in Kon Tum. Qui Nhon on the coast of Vietnam. Clearly Hoi An of course. Mekong Delta in Vietnam is unique. Hue city in Vietnam will provide fantastic photo opportunities although the weather won't be the best at this time of year. Have fun there!



Well said. Sapa is another area of Vietnam which is supposed to be absolutely stunning. I have yet to go though.

There is so much to see and do CR guy, you may never leave!! ;-)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Tip to CR guys, if you can make your way to Preah Vihear, a temple a few hours north of Siem Reap it's very beautiful there. Southwest Cambodia around Kep is also very beautiful. Anywhere in the highland region in Vietnam is extraordinary, Da Lat as the most obvious, but remote areas in Dak Lak province is simply stunning. Even further north in Kon Tum. Qui Nhon on the coast of Vietnam. Clearly Hoi An of course. Mekong Delta in Vietnam is unique. Hue city in Vietnam will provide fantastic photo opportunities although the weather won't be the best at this time of year. Have fun there!
> ...


Agree, it's difficult to cut the ties to this part of the world. I've spent the better part of the last ten years here, even if I eventually move back to Europe I am sure to move back here again.

Sapa is a good tip also, for some reason I haven't been there. Gotta drag myself there sooner or later.


----------



## vmk (Jan 16, 2013)

Have a safe trip


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice,

I'm going to be doing a similar trip later this year, but I think I'll take my Fuji's 

Stay safe and post pics and I expect a nice write up...

ET


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 16, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> Nice,
> 
> I'm going to be doing a similar trip later this year, but I think I'll take my Fuji's
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you are coming over this way too ET. Just be sure to bring your good equipment, there are some truly amazing places to photograph. It is a very safe part of the world and believe me, you will regret it if you do not have your best equipment with you.


----------



## garyknrd (Jan 16, 2013)

I spent a couple of months in Hanoi. Also I rented a motorcycle and toured the far north. Great touring country. But very rugged. Halong Bay is great. Just shot for the best trip. I spent a week there alone. Have a good time. Unless your on the Tourist trail? Then good luck.


----------



## HawkeyeOC (Jan 16, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > hammy said:
> ...



I'll second Da Lat, but it was a tough trip 12 years ago when I went with my wife up into those mountains. Its also kind of a tourist trap even for Vietnamese people. Even more so for a 6 foot plus causcasion guy such as myself...lol!
My wife is from Phu Quoc island in the south near Cambodia. I spent nearly a week there and had never seen such a beautiful place in my life. Endless opportunities for someone with a camera in this part of the world.
Would love to see pictures later ;D


----------



## ddashti (Jan 16, 2013)

Is that the 400 DO? It's a lens that's used quite rarely (from my observation, at least)!
Great to see it packed for shooting!


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 16, 2013)

+1 regarding Sapa. Wonderful scenery of terraced fields while going up and amazing indigenous people each with a particular type of colorful garb specific to their clan or culture. Well worth the adventure.

JP


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,
> ...



Check this Fuji RAW file converted with Capture One, which now has X-Trans support.
The author also is a 5D MK3 shooter.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinematic/8382070132/#lightbox/

Or this guy who thinks the X-Pro1 is better than his D3 for long exposures

http://doncraigphoto.wordpress.com/2013/01/14/long-exposures-with-a-fuji-x-pro1/

Or this guy who won the National Geographic 2012 Photo Contest (and lost it for removing a plastic bag and thereby altering the scene).

http://harryfisch.blogspot.com.es/2012/12/how-to-win-and-loose-2012-national.html

Now, add to this that my whole Fuji kit can fit in a little 6" x 9" bag and weight about 2LBs and tell me again about which is the best equipment to bring 

ET


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,
> ...



I went to Ho Chi Minh a couple of years ago, and brought my Fuji (S7000) because of weight. I'm not saying that Fuji doesn't make some awesome camera equipment, but after I got there, I was really bummed that I didn't bring my Canon gear. Whenever I go back, I'm bringing my 5D3, DSLR rig, and all the lenses and accessories. I won't worry about weight next time.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTed said:
> ...


No offense but that Nat Geo picture is at best boring and mediocre. They promote the adventure part of it, for us travellers it's an every day sight, nothing exciting about it. If you want to prove a point and bring second grade gear then please do. It's your loss.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd rather not hump a lot of heavy gear about.
"Us travelers" prefer to travel light and absorb the environment than have to deal with a ton of kit.
Been there, done that, and after traveling around India 5 times, I prefer the Fuji approach, no offense 

Each to their own, but my Canon gear is NOT superior to my Fuji gear in any respect. The images produced are softer and dreamier. This is fine for portraits and Weddings, but I prefer sharpness over bokeh any day, that's my preference.
I keep my Canon gear for taking fast action pictures of my daughter running around, but for anything serious, I use the Fuji.

Here is a quote from a fellow travel photographer:

"Overall, the IQ is as good as any of my full frame DSLR’s and in some ways (especially with regard to colour rendition), I prefer the IQ of the X-E1 (and X-Pro1). That is saying a lot as I shoot with some of the best DSLRs available."

and he shoots both Canon and Nikon, including a D800.

http://roel.me (menu on left)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the X100s and the X-Pro2...

ET


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 16, 2013)

CR - Don't forget it is quite cool (especially in the mornings and evenings) at some of the places you will be visiting. Not sure what it is like in Canada, but a think jumper may be in order.

How's the trip going?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> CR - Don't forget it is quite cool (especially in the mornings and evenings) at some of the places you will be visiting. Not sure what it is like in Canada, but a think jumper may be in order.
> 
> How's the trip going?


This time of the year in Canada, its going to be a bit chilly as well. North Bay will be -25 C tonight. I expect CR guys problem is finding clothiing thats not too heavy.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, that's almost exactly where my mum just went on a tour over New Year's. I haven't seen her pics yet, so I can't give any tips about places to see (are you with a tour group, or doing it yourself?)
All I can suggest is, if you get the chance to do an elephant-back trip to a lake where they swim and all that: Bring a change of clothes, or at least a change of underwear (they might give you clothes), and a sumbersion-proof camera...


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This time of the year in Canada, its going to be a bit chilly as well. North Bay will be -25 C tonight. I expect CR guys problem is finding clothiing thats not too heavy.



Haha, yes -25 does seem rather chilly!! Ouch, I do not think I have ever experienced such temperatures. Over here cool means 16-17 C ;-)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I'd rather not hump a lot of heavy gear about.
> "Us travelers" prefer to travel light and absorb the environment than have to deal with a ton of kit.
> Been there, done that, and after traveling around India 5 times, I prefer the Fuji approach, no offense
> 
> ...


Touche


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am heading on the virtually identical trip in a few weeks - Hanoi - Halong Bay - Hue - Hoi An - Saigon - Siem Reap - Phuket. 

I own a ton a Canon gear. That is why I am travellng with my Fuji. In fact, I may sell all my Canon gear when Fuji completes its lens roadmap. The Fuji is just that good!


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 17, 2013)

Why do I get the impression that there are people posting in this thread that work for/with Fuji in some capacity or other?!! 

mvinson1022 - If you are going to do Hanoi - Halong Bay - Hue - Hoi An - Saigon - Siem Reap - Phuket, try not to miss Sapa in Vietnam. It is incredibly picturesque. Google it if you are not sure.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

mvinson1022 said:


> I am heading on the virtually identical trip in a few weeks - Hanoi - Halong Bay - Hue - Hoi An - Saigon - Siem Reap - Phuket.
> 
> I own a ton a Canon gear. That is why I am travellng with my Fuji. In fact, I may sell all my Canon gear when Fuji completes its lens roadmap. The Fuji is just that good!


Hope you will enjoy it, it's a great stretch. Between Hue and Hoi An, make sure to enjoy the seafood at the Lang Co lagoon and of course stop at the Hai Van pass to capture the stunning view. This time of year the skies might not be clear, but if you're lucky you'll get great views over Da Nang. The view to the north is also amazing from there.


----------



## Shakarpix (Jan 18, 2013)

Have a safe trip and post some shots! 

Am I the only one that is curious about what gear was packed for the trip??


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Shakarpix said:


> Am I the only one that is curious about what gear was packed for the trip??



I'll bet you it wasn't Fuji.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jan 18, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Why do I get the impression that there are people posting in this thread that work for/with Fuji in some capacity or other?!!
> 
> mvinson1022 - If you are going to do Hanoi - Halong Bay - Hue - Hoi An - Saigon - Siem Reap - Phuket, try not to miss Sapa in Vietnam. It is incredibly picturesque. Google it if you are not sure.



Not me. Just a poor, old college professor who can't carry the weight any more. I shot Leica film for years and this is just closing the loop.

We thought long and hard about Sapa. Ultimately decided it was too cold and didn't want to carry the extra clothes for just a few days up there.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jan 18, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Why do I get the impression that there are people posting in this thread that work for/with Fuji in some capacity or other?!!
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I am taking my G9 as my backup. No long lenses yet for the Fuji. I am carrying my old Leica 90mm tele-elmarit with an adapter (135mm effective focal length), but very tricky to focus it manually, especially for street shooting.


----------



## marinien (Jan 18, 2013)

Shakarpix said:


> Am I the only one that is curious about what gear was packed for the trip??



EOS-1D X
EOS 5D Mark III
PowerShot G15

EF 16-35 f/2.8L II
EF 35 f/1.4L
EF 40 f/2.8 Pancake
EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS
EF 400 f/4 DO IS
EF 1.4 III
EF 2.0 III
Speedlite 600EX-RT

Gitzo GT1541
Markins Q3 Traveller Ballhead

Gura Gear Bataflae 18L


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 18, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Shakarpix said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that is curious about what gear was packed for the trip??
> ...



I'll be he wished it was 

http://www.flixelpix.com/featured/hands-on-the-x100s/

ET


----------



## lipe (Jan 19, 2013)

any picture update on your travelling, must be something like samsara 

i have a question why i can not see every post of this guy


example
"
canon rumors FORUM
Re: Canon Rumors is Touring Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia
« Reply #30 on: January 17, 2013, 11:21:42 PM »

"


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Jan 19, 2013)

My wife, 2 year old, and I have lived over in Luang Prabang for a few years. We actually just came back to the states a few days ago to spend some time with family. You'll have a great time. Laos is an incredible place.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

I notice the speedlite is bent (i.e. not upright) in the camera bag ... is that ok to transport like that? I ask coz about 2 years ago the technician at the Canon store here told me that it is not supposed to be stored/transported that way and that it should always be transported in the upright position ... is that true? has any of you been transporting your lens that way (as shown in the below pic)? and has it caused any problems to the flash head joints etc?


----------

